
CNN: Next net 25 startups to watch - gustaf
http://money.cnn.com/2007/02/21/magazines/business2/nextnet_intro.biz2/index.htm
======
danielha
From following the usual blogs such as Mashable and TechCrunch, I expected
some other startups to be included. A few of those 25 happen to be dealing
with advertising, targeted or otherwise. It's interesting when a lot of these
startups are built on the notion of promoting and selling others' products.
Perhaps there will be a steady decline in companies that actually create
something new to offer. :)

------
farmer
What a strange mix. About half seem obvious, and the other half totally
random.

~~~
gustaf
which ones are you thinking about?

